# Just a collection of what I'm starting out with and what's to come!



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

So after being out of the hobby for some many years I thought I would come back and since then I've got the itch really bad. I'll add pic of my layout as it progresses but for now here's what will be running on it!

Can't wait to get back to the tracks


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll have to post the pics in the morning there not loading from my phone.

Can't wait to get back to the tracks


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok Picture time!!!! These are how it started all the way to where it is now! tell me what you think!!!


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is also my stop signs! I added a light to the top of 6 of them for a little more effect! Adding the light and wires was the hardest part. modeling glue and wood don't mix. Time for new glue.:laugh:


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

I've also added the layout as it is on Atlas RTS.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow....very nice. The layout looks like a lot of enjoy time for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like lots of variety. Looking forward to progress pictures.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a few engine pics! Still waiting for one to come in the mail (this week I hope) and have to pick my first engine I ever got when I go back to Ontario to visit my parents.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just love the CN trains Am in Ontario and that the trains that they run here


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is what got done last night. There is a lot more to do but its coming along!


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

*A Few new pics of what I've been up to.*


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a big CN fan also they run by my house numerous times of the day


----------

